# My First Babies!



## hardygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey all, I figured it was high time I shared my other loveys with you! We got these two from my husbands grandma, who has farm cats. They are very very lovable, and Copper acts more doglike than Roxy does sometimes!: We got them on mothersday in 09' when they were teeny tiny. Here you go!


----------



## hardygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I forgot to tell you their names! HAHA The boy with the mustache is Houdini and Copperfield is the one with the pink ball, which she loves to play fetch with! We thought Copper was a boy when we got her, and didn't find out til we went to the vet that she was a girl


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They are STUNNING!.
More pixs,please!.


----------



## hardygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm heading to a party, I will post more tonight when I get back


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, they are amazingly beautiful!  Love Copper's fluffiness and Houdini's moustache. And their names are really cool!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful kitties.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful kitties!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Your kitties are gorgeous.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Such cute kittehs!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

They are beautiful and soooo soft looking.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

They are very pretty. I love kitties that cuddle.


----------

